
How to Apply Deep Learning to Drone Imagery - sarthakjain
https://medium.com/nanonets/how-we-flew-a-drone-to-monitor-construction-projects-in-africa-using-deep-learning-b792f5c9c471
======
prats226
Hey guys, we are building
[https://nanonets.com/drone](https://nanonets.com/drone) We were working with
a customer from South Africa to monitor construction progress using drone
imagery and wanted to share case study based on our experience here. Hope it
helps!

